# Misfits



## Harlequin (Dec 17, 2010)

OMFG

There have to be other Misfits fans here, there just have to be!! The latest episode was all like OMG and then the ending was like WTF and then the NEXT TIME was all AAAA!!!!!

; ;

_!!!!!!_


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 17, 2010)

I only know the band. Sorry.


----------



## Kinova (Dec 17, 2010)

CHRISTMAS SPECIAL EXCITEMENT

But yeah the last last episode was pretty great! Felt it was a bit daft when Curtis was all 'did I mention I'm lactose intolerant' after the milkman started his dairy inspired murder spree, but it made up for it later!  Especially Kelly's 'I'm dead!' part and Simon jumping in on the knife (he should stop jumping in front of people full stop really). Although! It's a shame that Alisha's explanation to him didn't happen.*

I don't generally watch stuff that's all VIOLENCE SEX SWEARS but superpowers and Nathan apparently make this good? I have no idea but yeah, Misfits. Hurry up Sunday.

*Edit post-christmas special: okay maybe it did? Or she told him afterwards anyway uhhh.


----------



## Sireafi (Feb 2, 2011)

Misfits is one of the best written shows I've ever seen. Last spring, I watched all of the first series within a day and I was upset I had to wait another year for the next series. Then the second series came on and I felt cheated by at how quickly those two months felt. That cliffhanger ending doesn't help at all.


----------



## MentheLapin (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm up to 2x02. I can safely say it is one of the best shows I've ever watched.

I don't watch that many shows to be honest


----------



## goldenquagsire (Feb 2, 2011)

I've watched one episode, the one where the Irish kid gets a psycho girlfriend. The show looks alright, like Heroes on a council estate, but I don't think I'll be watching the rest of the series.


----------

